

3.5x Increase In Performance with One Line Change - gigasquid
http://www.neo.com/2013/10/07/3-5x-increase-in-performance-with-one-line-change

======
joshowens
I would be curious the speed with Typhoeus for the adapter...

~~~
geofflane
In this specific case we're using Unicorn on MRI, so I wouldn't really expect
Typhoeus to do a whole lot since it wouldn't really be parallel. That being
said, we didn't try it.

